# Lower Blue Decrease



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

They're decreasing flows on the Blue to 575 by tomorrow. Then decreasing to 275 by Nov. 1.
Get it while you can.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone know if the increase in flows in Royal Gorge are expected to hold through the weekend? Sunday looks to be a really nice day and flows of 430 are pretty reasonable. Was barely 300 only 10 day ago.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

denali1322 said:


> Anyone know if the increase in flows in Royal Gorge are expected to hold through the weekend? Sunday looks to be a really nice day and flows of 430 are pretty reasonable. Was barely 300 only 10 day ago.



Good chance:

*BOR Update*

October, 26 2015	

"We had some moisture in various forms over the weekend. We'll be increasing the release from Twin Lakes by 15 cfs at noon today, 26 Oct 15 to release some of the native flows. After the gate operation, we'll be releasing a total of 50 cfs of which 15 is project, less than 1 cfs is from accounts and the rest is native."


----------



## BReds (Oct 29, 2014)

soggy_tortillas said:


> They're decreasing flows on the Blue to 575 by tomorrow. Then decreasing to 275 by Nov. 1.
> Get it while you can.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

soggy_tortillas said:


> They're decreasing flows on the Blue to 575 by tomorrow. Then decreasing to 275 by Nov. 1.
> Get it while you can.


Thanks for the info Soggy!


----------

